# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Vermageren,de basisprincipes - Artikel

## Agnes574

> De basisprincipes van vermageren. 
> 
> Als je tegen deze zaken zondigt, zal je nooit afslanken. Nooit!! 
> Wat je ook probeert. Je mag nog zo gezond eten en regelmatig beweging nemen: als je tegen de basisprincipes zondigt, zal je nooit vermageren.


Afslanken is simpeler dan je denkt, op voorwaarde dat je de basisprincipes toepast. Ontdek alle basisprincipes via volgende link:http://www.vermageren.com/basisprincipes 
(bron: vermageren.com)

----------


## yvonne``

Ik kan de vervolgsite "basisprincipes"niet op mijn computer krijgen betreffende vermageren.com. Kunt u die mij mailen.Yvonne

----------


## Artemis111

Ik ben heel benieuwd naar ervaringen van diegenen die dit boek hebben aangeschaft en gebruiken. Is het werkelijk zo goed, of weer een hype-achtige verschijning? 
Kortom..ik ben benieuwd naar serieuze, dagelijks levenservaringen. Worstelen met gewicht is een 80- jarige oorlog voor de vrouw nl..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Bedankt!  :Smile:

----------


## erooijen

Heb daarnet de basisprincipes gelezen en overweeg ook om het boek aan te schaffen, maar was net als jou op zoek naar mensen met aankoop- en leeservaring. Dan ga je dus googelen en kom je op een forum (dit dus) waar wel de vraag, nog niet een echt antwoord staat. Hoop met je mee dat dat nog komt.....

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb zelf het boek weer uit de kast gehaald en ben er sinds een paar dagen weer in aant lezen en proberen toepassen...ik vind het écht goed, al vind ik het jammer dat daar elke keer geld voor moet worden gevraagd: ik zou graag zien dat al die info vrij op het net verkrijgbaar word voor iedereen!!

Ik kan in ieder geval dit al zeggen;
-er zitten geen addertjes onder het gras en de bestelling komt snel toe (zelfs in Belgie dus  :Wink: )
-de info en tips in het boek vind ik zeer motiverend en dat zet mij aan om er weer mee aan de slag te gaan!!

Verdere bevindingen volgen!!

----------

